# Sticky  compair cockapoo hights



## kendal

this was started on another forum with crerial boxes, but i feel that people were using different sized boxes, so i decided toi start one with cans as in general your bog standared can of food be it beans, soup, dog food are all the same size. and i dont think anyone can say they dont have cans of food in their cupboard.


----------



## wilfiboy

Will get some tins out x x


----------



## JulesB

Love this!! Betty will probably try and knock the cans over!! Will have to do this next weekend as Betty is currently having a doggy holiday with my parents (to be honest this is more a case of my mum and dad loving her so much they like to have her stay for a week every month if possible!!!).


----------



## Tabby

Tilly was a little afraid of the cans! Hehe (also watch out for demon eye..!)


















Flying dog!









"Mmm mummy, can I eat whats inside??"


----------



## Sarette

Max would not stand the right side of the cans! But he's just under 2 cans tall, about 8.5 inches


----------



## curt3007

Sarette said:


> Max would not stand the right side of the cans! But he's just under 2 cans tall, about 8.5 inches


Aw love it, bless him x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Great idea, will get the cans out tomorrow. J x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Basil is two and a half cans high!










Rufus is ...... more than four!










Ah, about four and a half?










Karen xx


----------



## kendal

wow rufus is huge.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

kendal said:


> wow rufus is huge.


He is a big boy Kendal! One of the biggest on the forum I think. 

Karen x


----------



## Sarette

Rufus is humungous! Love your pics! Basil is taller than Max, I have the runt of the litter it seems lol!


----------



## wilfiboy

Rufus is a beauty... great idea it s easier to take in than inches, will post honest x


----------



## sarahjo

OMG!!! Could not get Eddie to stand still and my friends Lab kept knocking the cans over!!! Those hairy pair of legs are my sons by the way - I had to drag him out of bed to help lol

Eddie is roughly 41/2 to 5 cans high - about the same height as the lovely Rufus 










Had enough now!


----------



## wilfiboy

Lol Sarah dont worry about your legs we are all friends here 
Taken pics just need someone to do that magic thing and move them from the camera to the computer x


----------



## JoJo

Wow .. get me some can .. love this thread .. I must join in the fun ..

Rufus is a very big cockapoo... he reminds me of a miniature labradoodle  lovely curls though Rufus


----------



## JoJo

Eddie is big too .. I must get my cans out.. I wonder if Oakley can reach 5 cans ...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Ha ha! Game on for the biggest Cockapoo! Eddie's a beaut!

Karen xx


----------



## francesjl

Rascal - about 4 cans high








and Scamp - my elepoo as someone so aptly called him !
Look at his face - so not impressed - definitely 5 cans high


----------



## JulesB

love Scamp's face. it looks as if he's thinking "what does she want from me now!!!". bless him!!!


----------



## gemma27

Wow there some big poos out there!! 

Just terrified cat, Jess, everyone but Nell knocking over the cans but managed to get one pic. Nell is smidge over two cans. Max still holds the cutest, teeny tiny award!!


----------



## JoJo

ahh 2 cans


----------



## kendal

its quite good isn't it to get a visual idea of heights rather than trying to work out the measurements.


----------



## Mogdog

This is Maisie - 3 and a bit cans (note the tail between legs, doesn't know what's going on!)










and this is Bess - maybe 2 2/3rd cans


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy is about 2.5 cans


----------



## JoJo

Its a fab idea kendal .. just what this forum is all about .. fun and all coming together .. I am trying to get pics at the moment ... don't think we will win for tallest cockapoos though ...


----------



## Sarette

Oh my, Max is officially a midget then!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

JoJO you know what you are going to win..... soup, beans,chick peas lol x x


----------



## gemma27

Sarette said:


> Oh my, Max is officially a midget then!!!


Max is pint sized perfection.


----------



## kendal

lol Maisie is like Gypsy, she has a very aucward stand unless it is natural, she dosnt like being posed for a photo. 

wont be long till Bess is bigger than Masie


----------



## Mogdog

kendal said:


> lol Maisie is like Gypsy, she has a very aucward stand unless it is natural, she dosnt like being posed for a photo.
> 
> wont be long till Bess is bigger than Masie


I've thought Gypsy and Maisie are similar before too. Maisie is my timid/cautious one .....usually fine being photographed but as it was slightly unusual - being put on a table next to a tower of tins - she was nervous!

Yes, Bess will soon be bigger .....her front paws are already bigger...!


----------



## Mogdog

Kendal - I just checked your pic of Gypsy again. Very similar the way she and Maisie are standing (similar coats too).


----------



## karen wilde-davies

love all the pic's everyone, wot a great idea. we had lot's of laughs and flossy had lot's of treats trying to get flossy to pose by a stack of beans!!!!! 
flossy's 3 tins tall.


----------



## frankalison

Bobby is 3 and a bit tins,but as yet not been able to get photo.....He is to interested in what is in the tins.....


----------



## Mogdog

karen wilde-davies said:


> love all the pic's everyone, wot a great idea. we had lot's of laughs and flossy had lot's of treats trying to get flossy to pose by a stack of beans!!!!!
> flossy's 3 tins tall.


Flossy is quite tall for her age then, and very pretty with it!


----------



## sarahjo

This is so funny to think that all over the country Cockapoos are being subjected to having their photo taken next to towers of baked beans :laugh::laugh::laugh:

My hubby thinks we are all crazy!!!

And maybe we are just a little.....


----------



## ali-s.j.

My husband no longer questions anything to do with Izzy, as long as I start with " I know you think I'm mad but...." :laugh:


----------



## Tabby

This is such a brilliant thread! Not only am I getting to know how tall cockapoos are but I also have a very nice insight as to what people stock their cuboards with!!! Haha!

Our poor dogs, they must think we are nuts!


----------



## Guest

KING ROMEO


----------



## Happyad

Martha two and half cans- choc
Duff three and a half cans - buff

Didn't realise how much little one had grown!


----------



## JulesB

Mogdog said:


> This is Maisie - 3 and a bit cans (note the tail between legs, doesn't know what's going on!)
> 
> and this is Bess - maybe 2 2/3rd cans
> ]


I reckon Betty will be just over three cans like Maisie as they were the little ones that weren't puppies at 'poo fest!


----------



## Ali79

Beau is about 3 1/2 tins but wouldn't stand still long enough! What is it with Cockapoos and not wanting to pose with these tins lol


----------



## JoJo

Honey arrives at "Tin Can Alley" ..... 

She really is too cute for words ...............


----------



## JoJo

Ok this took us some time .. but we got there in the end   

Honey - without fluff measuring just over 3 and a half tins ... 










Oakley - wouldn't come any closer to the tins as mum kept knocking them over .. measures just under 4 cans .. 

They are almost the same height now ...


----------



## JoJo

sarahjo said:


> This is so funny to think that all over the country Cockapoos are being subjected to having their photo taken next to towers of baked beans :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> My hubby thinks we are all crazy!!!
> 
> And maybe we are just a little.....


Giggling here... Its a cockapo thing !!!! We are all a little crazy but hey we are good fun ....


----------



## lady amanda

oooo awesome idea! I think cans are all the same size as over here too!!! I will bust out some cans tonight and hope lady is in a posing mood.


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh Janice, is nt it strange I presumed Romeo would be bigger... its great to put things in to perspective x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Just bumping this one up for those who missed it as it is being referred to often! 

Karen x


----------



## Sarette

I'm going to attempt to measure Max again, I am sure he has grown


----------



## wilfiboy

Its a great measure for yourself is nt it x.... I dont mean to measure yourself I mean as a reference x


----------



## JoJo

I love tin can alley ... fab isn’t it .... great thread Kendal 

Romeo is much smaller than I thought ... lovely colour cockapoo xxx


----------



## Mrs Stevo

Been away on holiday - 3 in fact o missed this thread. Will get some can and the camera out tomorrow


----------



## sharplesfamily

I missed this too so will also get the cans out tomorrow! Could be interesting with only my four year old to help!!!

Brilliant thread though Kendal.

Harri x


----------



## caradunne

How did I miss this? I am off to Harrods in the morning to buy some posh cans! Ah following Stephen's suggestion on another thread I ordered some Lilly's kitchen, they are posh looking cans, they will do for Izzy poo.


----------



## raywendy18

Couldnt resist joining in! Pippa is 3 & a bit tins. Taking photos of it was a hoot :laugh:
Hope the photos are attached....


----------



## caradunne

Well Izzy was frightened of the cans! I sort of managed to get something..............



















She is just under 14 inches to her shoulder.


----------



## lady amanda

Izzy and Lady are so similar in their body type and coat....just not the colour.


----------



## caradunne

Big licks to her Canadian friend xx


----------



## Mogdog

caradunne said:


> Well Izzy was frightened of the cans! I sort of managed to get something..............


Ahhh, bless her .... she's much the same height as Maisie. Somehow I had imagined her as being bigger.


----------



## Ali79

Just measured Beau again as she was 3 1/2 cans and is now 4 cans


----------



## ali-s.j.

> Its a great measure for yourself is nt it x.... I dont mean to measure yourself I mean as a reference x
> __________________


Would be fun to put on forms though :
Height: 15 1/2 tins
Weight: get outta here!


----------



## JulesB

Izzy looks so cute next to her Lilys Kitchen cans!! 

I haven't managed to get Betty to stand close enough to the cans to get a picture of her. She is just smaller than 3 cans to the shoulder. I will get a picture eventually!!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I had lots of difficulty trying to get a decent photo so apologies as this is the best I could do. She is only a fraction over three cans so one of the smaller adults.


----------



## wilfiboy

Does Izzy like her Lilys kitchen? our vets sells it. Definitely have nt enough tins to measure myself could maybe borrow some when I'm in Tescos


----------



## teaberrie

I only have 2 cans in the cabinets 

He's about 2.5 cans tall.









More interested in what's in the can.


----------



## DONNA

God this was hard i dont know how you all did it,this was the best shot i could get but Buddy is about 3 1/2 cans high


----------



## DONNA

OMG my grout looks filthy!!!


----------



## lady amanda

Donna!!! hahaha! it isn't filthy, it is dark and dark grout often takes on some different colours! lol don't be silly.

btw...I am an interior designer


----------



## DONNA

ummmm no i think its dirt ha ha but thanks for making me feel better dx


----------



## ali-s.j.

oh Donna, if you could see the state of my house ......


----------



## Kerry24

Love it!

Have just measured Pareto... he's about 2 & 2/3 cans tall.... is it just me or is that quite tall considering he's only 12 weeks old?

Photo bucket taking ages to upload photos so will post later.

Kxxx


----------



## lola24

Had to revive this thread and have just measured Lola- she is stood funny but is just short of 3 tins high at 18 weeks old, she weighs about 6.3kg.


----------



## DONNA

Bless shes so cute dx


----------



## JoJo

I am searching for the smallest and largest cockapoo on here please ....if you think your cockapoo is small or large and you mind sharing a photo with me .. please let me know  

I love this thread .. come on new member .. get the tins out .. I remember laughing so much trying to measure my then small cockapoos next to Baked Bean tins  

This tread is what ILMC is all about .. being cockapoo crazy  great way to measure too xxx


----------



## Freddies Mum

What a great thread! 

Freddie is just over 4









And Darcey is just under 3


----------



## maplegum

going to message my hubby now and tell him to get the tins out and measure Ruben while I am at work LOL


----------



## maplegum

OK, hubby worked his magic and here are pics of Ruben. 
Ruben is a Cavoodle/Cavapoo though and around 3 cans tall.

I see he has been outside in the rain too! LOL.


----------



## Janev1000

Ah Ruben - even though you are wet you are still gorgeous!


----------



## Ali79

Ohhh Ruben - how gorgeous are you especially in the second photo - love those big eyes and love Cavapoos


----------



## maplegum

Hubby just informed me that he is wet cause he had to be rinsed down after digging in the mud! But how on earth could you get cross at that face?


----------



## Janev1000

Well it was impossible to get Biscuit to stand next to the tins but he's still 1" less than 3tins tall - and about 20 tins long hahaha!


----------



## JoJo

Gorgeous eyes Ruben  fab pics 

And Biscuit even with the tin-less photo, you look so cute .. fab coat texture   you make me want an F1B puppy


----------



## Janev1000

Ha ha! the tins are at the far end of the table. Yes, he's very cute and he looks like he was plotting how to escape his mad owner


----------



## j maree

If you guys only knew what it takes me to navigate around. Forget to do this or that, start over again and agin. I don't get any better at it. Ah it was fun. Even though we are late.

Chloe says" what kinda mess do you have us in now??? How am I gonna pay???


Ha! 3 cans!!!


----------



## Ali79

Aaah how gorgeous does Chloe look when she is staring at you whilst standing by the cans! This really made me smile and she is such a sweet looking Poo


----------



## xstayceex

*Rolo*

My Cockapoo at 5months  4 cans tall. Think we may have a monster on our hands lol xx


----------



## xstayceex

*My cockapoo Rolo at 8months old!!!*

My goodness he seems to have grown by a whole tin can!!!!!! Hes surley not got tnat much more growing to do?!?!?!!!


----------



## dave the dog

xstayceex said:


> My goodness he seems to have grown by a whole tin can!!!!!! Hes surley not got tnat much more growing to do?!?!?!!!


Rolo is huge!! How much does he weigh?

Meg x


----------



## dave the dog

This is Benji










Meg x


----------



## dave the dog

dave the dog said:


> Rolo is huge!! How much does he weigh?
> 
> Meg x


Wow, I have just seen his vital statistics from another thread. He must be one of the biggest cockapoos on the forum. He is lovely!

Meg x


----------



## Scarlett

Unfortunately I have no pictures for you (my camera bit the dust!) but I just set some cans down for Scarlett and she is about 2.5 cans. I will measure again another time when I get my new camera! She still has some growing time left...


----------



## Anita

Frisbee is 6 months old and 4 cans high.


----------



## Mrs Diana Staplehurst

At what age do Cockerpoos stop growing, I am still willing Sweep to grow some more, she is 7 months and about 2 tin cans high? toy poodle daddy!! Will send picture when my son shows me how to attach it to this forum!


----------



## emmelg

From my knowledge toy x's are the smallest breeds

I think most grow to between 11" and 13" and stop growing around 8-10 months old
How tall is he now?

Leanne x


----------



## lauren

Teddy is 4 cans high and nearly 8 months old... Trying to upload pic... Xx


----------



## ncjj678

*Message for Kendal*



kendal said:


> this was started on another forum with crerial boxes, but i feel that people were using different sized boxes, so i decided toi start one with cans as in general your bog standared can of food be it beans, soup, dog food are all the same size. and i dont think anyone can say they dont have cans of food in their cupboard.


All of your dogs are lovely, can you tell me what colours they are? I am in the process of looking at 'poos so want to know what to ask for when looking at breeders?
Thanks


----------



## Alexis

*Tin can alley*

Blue Buddy has been away from site for a while as we have been very busy! We had a dreadful time taking photo but made it eventually with bribery of dog chocs!


----------



## jaimebpa1

I want to do this, but need to know if i am measuring from her head or her body?


----------



## Ali79

jaimebpa1 said:


> I want to do this, but need to know if i am measuring from her head or her body?


It's the body measurement


----------



## jaimebpa1

Wow this really wasn't an easy task! After all of that I realized I should have taken the picture from a different angle because you can't see where the cans end. She is a little bit more than 2 cans. A little peanut!










Oh and you can see my toilet in the background. Classy!


----------



## emmelg

jaimebpa1 said:


> Wow this really wasn't an easy task! After all of that I realized I should have taken the picture from a different angle because you can't see where the cans end. She is a little bit more than 2 cans. A little peanut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you can see my toilet in the background. Classy!


Aww she is tiny isn't she, love her coat she's beautiful xx


----------



## Ali79

jaimebpa1 said:


> Wow this really wasn't an easy task! After all of that I realized I should have taken the picture from a different angle because you can't see where the cans end. She is a little bit more than 2 cans. A little peanut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you can see my toilet in the background. Classy!


Aaaah she is so cute - love this photo


----------



## Cupcakejo

We loved this so much we had to join in! Daisy is almost 4 tins high at 9months, she weighs 13.5kg which seems quite a lot but there is not much fat on her, think she's going to be an athlet or a supermodel!

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-t...MAGE_8392BCD9-D7D9-4E8F-B677-20DB035F07F8.JPG
http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w...MAGE_73A1EB69-408D-4A87-BD0A-4D9643316374.JPG

Jox


----------



## emmelg

Just measured bailey (took forever) I don't know how you lot managed to get good pics x

He's just over 3 tins @ 6 months 1 week old


----------



## loobylou

Charlie at 6 months, 3 cans tall. Its not an easy task is it


----------



## emmelg

loobylou said:


> Charlie at 6 months, 3 cans tall. Its not an easy task is it


It certainly isn't, it's a great idea isn't it x


----------



## PromWTX

Very nice pictures.

Wish I had a digital camera.


----------



## jannie

this is a fab post and Tabby there the best tomatoes there what my Italian mother in law will only use so they have to be good


----------



## Lynn<3

Amiee Jane is Three cans for her body, four cans to the head











Miles wanted to play, too. He is four cans to the body, five cans to the head.


----------



## ROCKAPE

Poppy Now 13 Weeks old


----------



## Janev1000

Love these can pics!...all such beautiful poos and Charlie stands so proud! Must get out the cans for Honey! x


----------



## loobylou

Janev1000 said:


> Love these can pics!...all such beautiful poos and Charlie stands so proud! Must get out the cans for Honey! x


Thanks - not so much proud but watching the treat mummy was holding out to try and get him to stand still


----------



## Janev1000

Ah that's the secret!......I've just looked back at the pic and can just see the edge of your shoe in the pic. x


----------



## Kate.E.P

My Dex is 6 months old now and his back is approx 17 inches high.... He looks like he might be bigger so I'm going to give it another month then have a go with the cans - Not sure how successful it'll be!


----------



## Julie I

*Good idea*

I'll measure my 11 week old puppy Jessie later


----------



## wilfiboy

It'll be great for you to look back on Julie and see how much Jessie has grown, especially if you do it every month or few weeks x


----------



## CharliePepper

I have LOVED looking through this feed!!! 

Charlie and I just had some fun with tins ... He is 4 months (5kg) and about 3 1/4 tins high


----------



## CharliePepper

my photos didn't work before so here they are:


----------



## spoodle45

how tall is that in cm?


----------



## Clemmy

Here's my little cockapoo puppy when i got her last year - she wasn't much bigger than a remote control! I wasn't sure I could look after her at the time- she's my absolute best friend these days, and I couldn't possibly be without her!


----------



## julieann1960

Measured tins of baked beans they were 4 inches long so dobby is 3 and half tins high to his shoulder at 6 months of age x


----------



## julieann1960

spoodle45 said:


> how tall is that in cm?


3 and 1/4 tins is 13 inches or 34 cm tall


----------



## barkley

I think who's the winner is.


----------



## RobertWalker

love the pictures........


----------



## TraceyR

my cockapoo Murdo no idea why he is this big but he was almost the size of his mum at 12 weeks and dad is a red toy poodle 🤷‍♀️


----------

